
TicToc: Time Traveling Optimistic Concurrency Control [pdf] - _mhr_
http://people.csail.mit.edu/yxy/pubs/tictoc.pdf
======
_mhr_
Related paper by the same author(s):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10252691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10252691)

